# Today is the day.. anybody wanna join in?



## GoinBackToCali (May 19, 2008)

ATorres61472 wedding is a little over 3 months away. I am the Maid of Honor..married to the hot photog..heh.

Anyway.. before *the incident* I was tanning and working out. As of late, my depression over losing Jarred has made me do nothing but wanna sleep and cry, and not eat,which is not healthy.

So as of this morning, I am up bright and early.. housecleaning, then doing my mile walk, pumping some iron, tanning and eating right..

If you have ever watched Extreme Makeover, you know 6 weeks with proper nutrition and working out can seriously sculpt your body.

I was wondering if anybody else wanted to join me.. we could do an online support of sorts right here..

It's easier to lose weight if you've got a support system... 

My makeover will be 80% complete by Audrey's wedding date.. I wanna be done by the time the fair rolls in in mid Oct.

I think the biggest thing for me, that I am most excited about, is my Da Vinci Porcelin Veneers. We were gonna go another route.. but it wasn't really feasible.. so I couldn't an apointment till mid August to get them.. apparently they are that popular!

I don't have bad teefs..they just arn't perfect like my husbands.. his are so perfect they look fake almost.. all perfectly shaped and sized...he makes me ill..

So, back on the subject.. anybody else here up to lend support to each other?


----------



## kirst3buns (May 19, 2008)

YES! Apparently I work best with a deadline/goal. I was doing so well this winter when my goal was to look good for my late March/early April trip to Florida. Since vacation I haven't done a thing and I've already gained back 5 lbs!

Starting today I will dig out my food log journal and start. Monday morning is a great time to start that (and since I've only had oatmeal today, it looks pretty good). And I will walk at lunch time, no excuses.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 19, 2008)

Yes!

That makes 2 of us..

Any other takers?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 19, 2008)

I want to wish you guys good luck, it helps so much when you have people to work with.


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

you got me too!

i just happen to be at my current peak weight, and it kills me!

i would really like to lose 40 pouds by fall, even though that is pushing it a little.

this is just what i needed, since i have been fighting with my depression, i spend all day in bed online, or reading. it is past time i get up and get moving!


----------



## myheart (May 19, 2008)

You can count my in also. I want to look great for my sister's wedding coming up at the beginning of August. (Never know who I might meet!!!) I was panning on joining Curves this week. My sister said that they have some sort of new entryprogram that lasts for a month for thirty dollars. This is my last ditch effort to get my butt moving. I did the exercise videos and with great results about two years ago (I actually had abs going on and had my belly button pierced -- can't even show it off because I went back up in weightdue to home-life stress and worries) 

I keep telling myself that I need to make that time happen if I want to feel good with general health and energy level. I know it feels good to exercise, at least when it is over, but I seem to find other things to do...:?

Letus know what the game plan is...

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2008)

I'm in! I used to be SO skinny and in shape - then I turned 40 , lol.. Would love to drop 25 lbs and get my sculpted look back (my BF would be SO happy too). 

Great idea!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 19, 2008)

I'll play. I really don't need to lose much weight - maybe 5 pounds, but I need to up the exercise. I'm a size 4, but too soft - need more muscle. I have always worked out regularly with a Bowflex, but got out of the habit when I was spending so much time on Zootoo.


----------



## myLoki (May 19, 2008)

I'm in. I started the biggest loser at work two weeks ago and I've already lost 5lbs. I alternate Turbo Jam and Zumba and I run two miles a day. I feel great! I used to hate running and now I can't wait till I can get on the treadmill. My goal is to run a 5K on the beach this coming October. I've already lost 2 in. off my waist and 2 off my thighs. For me it's not so much the weight as the dress size but I can stand to lose about 40 more pounds. I was at my peak weight before I started exercising. You couldn't have guessed by looking at me butI was at 175 lbs and 5'2". That's way over my ideal weight. I'm at 167lbs now and I'm back to size 10. I'm aiming for a size 5. I was never nor will I ever be a size 0, but I'm happy with my body when its a 5. :biggrin2:

Soooo anyway, I'm in.

t.


----------



## TinysMom (May 19, 2008)

This is such a great idea - I wish everyone the best of luck and stamina and all that good stuff.

I'd take part - but honestly - right now I'm just too depressed and out of it physically. I did lose 4 pounds in the last 2 1/2 weeks....so maybe I will join y'all later on as I want to lose 60 pounds by Oct. of 2009 for our vow renewal ceremony...

And I'm dying to hear more about Audrey's wedding plans on her wedding thread...I'll try to bump it later today.


----------



## fld20 (May 19, 2008)

I'm in I need some motivation to get moving we bought a bowflex a few monthes go but I need to get off my butt and use it  I'd like to lose about 50 lbs and finally getmy stomach and butt backhaving 3 kids wrecked my abs .

Fallon


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 19, 2008)

*Yes, I'm in. I think I totally need something like this to help me get off my butt. I don't know if it's depression or what, but I have no interest in anything like my health or keeping the house clean. I'm also the heaviest I've ever been and I hate it! And I have two weddings this summer and fall I need to fit into nice clothes for. *

*~Diana*


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 19, 2008)

We need to hammer out details..

But this is also gonna go on an honor system, asI am about to sweeten the pot.

I am thinking we don't have to say our actual weight, but perhaps we should all list our goal that we wanna lose.. and then report in every Friday what we've lost.

How about we have a halfway mark of July 15th for our first goal, and then our final tally Sept 4th.

As ya'll know, I spend alot of money at Starbucks.. since it's off limits now... and this is where the honor system kicks in... the BIGGEST LOSER July 15th gets a $25 donation made to RO in their name, AND a $25 Wal-Mart gift card, which will be the money I WOULD have spent at Starbucks.. thereby taking the temptation off me to go there.

Same goes for the Sept 4th deadline.

We can start up a winter/holiday one come Oct.

This can also be a place we can trade recipes, exercise routines, and even lend support if we fall off the wagon, AND the forum benefits as well.

There is to be NO chiding.. this is all for SUPPORT..

Feel free to chime in with any ideas you may have..


----------



## TinysMom (May 19, 2008)

Just my opinion - but I think it would be great if we could have "before" and "after" pictures...

And I suspect I'm gonna be in this anyway - I really need the encouragement and I was gonna be using sparkpeople anyway (http://www.sparkpeople.com) to keep track of my weight and food and stuff....so why not join this...

I guess that means I'm in...


Edited to add: Um....I wasn't trying to say folks should use sparkpeople instead of this - just that since I am already setting up goals in that....I might as well use them for both things....if that makes sense.


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

i love this!

i have tons of healthy recipes, i would be more then willing to share!

i am about to go out and have my"last meal" before starting. . . decided to go with take out (my last french fries. . . i will miss you).

my plan is to go low carb, low fat, high fiber. eat as many fruits and veggies i can handle and include lean protien (which is easy for me as i love seafood, chicken, and beans)

my july goal is to be down 20 pounds

my sept. goal is another 20 to 30 pounds for a total of 40 to 50 pounds down!

i am also tonight going thru the pantry, i am going to take out all the bad for you foods, and donate them to the local food pantry. .. i figure if they aren't there to tempt me, i won't break down and eat them!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2008)

Everyone could ante up $5 to "join" and we could use that to "payout"; someone could hold the $$; hate one person to have to put out the "winning pot"..

I'm in for before and after photos as well.. I like the updating on Friday too. 

Great idea too - just what I've needed;


----------



## JadeIcing (May 19, 2008)

Ya just HAD to do this when I am in the process of fixing myself up! Fine count me in!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 19, 2008)

Naw- the way I see it, this is doing me a favor.. I won't be tempted to go to Starbucks.

It's something I wanna do.. it benefits me.. it benefits the forum..and who couldn't use a $25 gift card for Wal-Mart gas..or rabbit treats..lol

It's my personal incentive program for me..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2008)

A personal incentive program I like.. May do this myself - perhaps savethe $$ I would have spent on my evening cocktail(s) andbuy a flexbow thing..


----------



## myheart (May 19, 2008)

Would it help if we said a word or two about why some of usstopped our exercise programs? I mean, if we express what happened in the past (such as loss of significant other, job, pet, ect) maybe that could help us lend a hand to each to get over those hurdles for this "time around." Nothing too in depth because we don't want to pry into other's business, but many of us seem depressed or sad about recent events. Will this help to "move on" to some degree as well as enhance support? 

myheart


----------



## bat42072 (May 19, 2008)

Im in... I could loose at least 25 pounds...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 19, 2008)

*Excellent idea...I am for it .. but only if you feel up to it..no pressure people..*



*myheart wrote: *


> Would it help if we said a word or two about why some of usstopped our exercise programs? I mean, if we express what happened in the past (such as loss of significant other, job, pet, ect) maybe that could help us lend a hand to each to get over those hurdles for this "time around." Nothing too in depth because we don't want to pry into other's business, but many of us seem depressed or sad about recent events. Will this help to "move on" to some degree as well as enhance support?
> 
> myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (May 19, 2008)

*My problem is not reaching my goal, it is continueing to exercise and eat right after I meet my goal. I will be going to the doctor soon and I will see what they say and let ya know what I need to do.*

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> *Excellent idea...I am for it .. but only if you feel up to it..no pressure people..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kirst3buns (May 19, 2008)

> *My problem is not reaching my goal, it is continueing to exercise and eat right after I meet my goal.*


*:yeahthat:*Since I was almost to my goal when I went on vacation 6 weeks ago, I'm only off by about 8 lbs now. I'm hoping this will helpget me back on track. I find that I can do pretty well if I keep track of my food, (eat frequently but healthier and correct portions) and exercise more, even if it's just a 10 minute walk it will help! I will shoot for the 90-10% rule (and hopefully make it to 80-20%) and hope that if I'm good 90% of the time I can have my taco bell once in a while. 

The minute I say "diet" I want food so I just have to say that I'm trying to be healthier and set a good example for my family.


----------



## bat42072 (May 19, 2008)

I quit excercising when I got hurt 3 years ago and had neck surgery and I was afraid to do alot of the excercises that i Used to do because it hurts.. then I got depressed because i was out of work and I had nothing to do all day so i turned to food..Big mistake... I have a horrible sweet tooth.. it is going to be really hard to turn it down....

I wish everyone luck with their Diets/ excercise programs...


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 19, 2008)

Goodluck everyone!

Count me in too! 15 pounds will be my goal. I lost like 20lb last year, I use to be a piggy. So if I lose my last bit of 15 pounds I'll be happy!

And Zin, that's a wonderful idea about the donation giftcard thing, it will help keep me motivated!


----------



## Roxie (May 19, 2008)

I am in . I am about 120 now. By the beggining of school next year i want to be at 100 and be able to keep the weight off. I am tired of everyone at school critisizing my body. It is time to show them! I want to lose alot during summer mostly. I have a goal!!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2008)

I know how I gained weight.. 

I've NEVER had to try to lose weight as I just never gained anything.. But upon turning 40 a couple of years back and my BF coming back from working overseas and we the "vacation/play time" we would have when he got a break and would come home was now 24/7 this was about 1.5 years ago and the weight just started to creep on..

At first it was kinda a novelty and I didn't mind, but I went to my Gyno and she weighed me one day and I was completely taken aback when the scale read 137... I've always weighed 108.. Yeegads.. So I thought at that time - just diet and I can drop it all in a month.. Nope didn't happen I actually gained2 more pounds!

So apparently your metabolism wans after 40.. Go figure.. So this is exactly what is needed.. I'm not so concerned about what weight I'm at as I just want to feel "good" about how I feel.. I have so many cute skinny clothes I'd like to wear again.. lol..


----------



## myheart (May 20, 2008)

I stopped exercising a few years back because one of my friends told me that no matter how much I exercise, I will always have the same body shape. So I thought to myself, "I am putting myself through all of this even though my butt and thighs will always be 'fleshy'." So I stopped exercising and became a couch potato.  Honestly, I think she was jealous because I had ads and she had kids...  (no offense intended to those who have kids because I knowbaby weight is more difficult to lose, but whatever happened to being positive for another's accomplishments.)

I also losta few of my closest friends; one to suicide, one to lung cancer, and one because he thought our relationship changed too much (not so ). I lost every one who supported the things I did and listened to my problems. I lost my network... 

myheart


----------



## myheart (May 20, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> So apparently your metabolism wans after 40.. Go figure.. So this is exactly what is needed.. I'm not so concerned about what weight I'm at as I just want to feel "good" about how I feel.. I have so many cute skinny clothes I'd like to wear again.. lol..





:yeahthat: Around 30 my butt fell... Around my 40-somethingbirthday, my thighs "expanded" to what they used to be prior to my intense work outs...The following birthday,the rest of me went to heck... I don't want to find out what happens on my next birthday!!! (Literally, on mybirthdays this stuff happened. How does my body know?!!! :dunno)

I want to be skinny again!!!!:cry1:

myheart


----------



## Atorres61472 (May 20, 2008)

sounds good where do i sign up Yea


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 20, 2008)

Geez.. this is..harder than I thought.



Rick and I have always wanted a little girl. What we have is 2 fathead boys. We tried several times.. many miscarriages.. then Blake.... then many many miscarriages, and finally Christian.

Along this journey.. we lost each other.. we seperated.. we almost got divorced, we dated others.

All this time I had irregular periods, cysts, endometriosis, dysplasia.. I was treated several times, but hesitated to have a hysterectomy because I did want a daughter.

After we had Christian, I got pregnant again..I was far enough along to find out it was a girl. I also contracted pneumonia and bronchitis. I had so much fluid on my lungs I wasn't even breathing on my own.

I almost died... my daughter never survived.

I got pregnant again in 2002, again a little girl, we made it to 7 months, and basically, I ran out of amniotic fluid. In a period of 24 hours. I went in for a normal doctor's visit, and no heartbeat. 

After I lost that little one, I got on some heavy birthcontrol because frankly, my heart couldn't take another loss. I also became the most evil, hateful thing ever..depression meds did little for me.

I also was in massive amounts of pain in my female areas. I started breaking out really bad..and getting hair in places I shouldnt have hair. I went in to my OB/GYN on a Monday, the following Monday I was having a hysterectomy. 

Then my treatments began.. my hair never really fell out.. but it did look like I had the mange. That really screwed with my vanity... the feeling of being a failure for not having a daughter screwed with my head. The hormone imbalance screwed with my weight.

I got better.. I got healthy, but I also got really fat. I have gotten quite a bit of it off, but I am stalled out 90lbs over my old self..

Jarred died, and I felt myself slipping back into the depression and grief, the same grief I felt over losing my daughters. So I got up this morning, set myself a goal, threw open the curtains, said "Ello World"..and started this thread. I figured if I was like this. theres got to be others who could benefit from the support..

This is obviously the abridged version.. I can't go into the details..

So that's my story.


----------



## myheart (May 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of all of your losses and heart ache. I don't have children and sometimes I wonder if I am missing out on something. My sistershad boys also, no girls. I understand how a little girl would make your heart happy, because my sisters talk about how much they would love to cuddle/spoil a baby girl. Babies, in general, are a blessing. Give your boys a hug and kiss for me because that is when I know that I am missing out on the best parts of having little ones.

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (May 20, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> I also losta few of my closest friends; one to suicide, one to lung cancer, and one because he thought our relationship changed too much (not so ). I lost every one who supported the things I did and listened to my problems. I lost my network...


But NOW you have this network!!! I know what you mean about about how you can lose support as you get older - some people change in their 30's, 40 and 50's.. Its hard but you must muster on.. Girlfriends can be such smarmy friends from time.. Glad you want to sign up - it will be fun and I think (hope) will show us all that we can do something positive for ourselves and remind us that we need to be there as much for ourselves as for family, husbands, children, buns, etc..


----------



## TinysMom (May 20, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> So I got up this morning, set myself a goal, threw open the curtains, said "Ello World"..and started this thread. I figured if I was like this. theres got to be others who could benefit from the support..



What is funny is I had been toying with doing the same type of thread for those who struggle with depression - I started planning it BEFORE I went home to mom's - then came home too depressed to do anything about it. I'm still struggling.

I think it is great that you have posted this thread and I really look forward to seeing the progress everyone makes (including myself).

I've never really been much for exercise ... my bad....I know. I did try Curves for a bit a few years ago ... but didn't follow through on it. I almost joined them last Friday - but I remember how intense the workouts were and I didn't want to spend $30 for a month of exercise when I really didn't feel I was ready (yet) for their program. Walking is free....I can do that.

I've always been a "big girl". I've worn the same size now for over 12 years though(something I shared with my mom when I was home and she was criticizing me for my weight). I'll share my weight - I'm 259 right now...my highest I've ever been was 278. I'm size 22/24. I'm 5'4"....so I should obviously be a lot smaller.

My goal is to get down to 185 and stay there. I know - that's still higher than what the charts say I should be....but when I was hospitalized for a month...had two surgeries for gall bladder issues (and complications)....and came out looking way way way too thin for my body....I was at 185. Right - after a month of barely eating and 2 surgeries....you read that right. I figure I will aim to get there and then keep the weight off from that point on by weighing myself every day and not letting myself go above 190 before I either add more exercise or cut back on the food. Also - if as I get down close to that weight - I start to look really bad....then I'll let myself weigh a bit more. But I figure 185 will be a good goal for me to start with.

Of course there is no way I will reach that by September...but that is ok. I want to average losing 8 pounds per month (2 pounds per week roughly) because I know that it is best to take the weight off slowly if you want to keep it off.

Anyway - that is my goal. I'm going to make some mini goals for myself later this week - like walking every day and doing facials every day...stuff I want to do for me...

And Zin - as you know - like you - I've struggled. I may not have felt like a failure for not having a daughter - but there have been times when I've felt like a failure as a parent and as a wife....and I've let myself go 'cause I don't deserve any better. I also let go of any dreams I had for myself and now I find myself wondering..."Who do I want to be when I grow up? What do I want to do?" Looks like losing weight will be the first thing on the list - and I may even get enough self confidence to go back to my writing...someday.


----------



## ChandieLee (May 20, 2008)

I'm in too. I've been wanting to lose about 40 pounds for awhile, but I just couldn't get off my lazy bum and do it.


----------



## undergunfire (May 20, 2008)

Almost 3 years ago I was down to about 130, now I weight probably 165. I would like to lose 30-40lbs. It is getting hot here this summer and being chubby and trying to wear less clothing is not very comfortable...at all. I feel like a fat pig :grumpy:.

My issue...I work 9-10 hour days...in a chair. By the time I get home from work...it's way too dark out to walk because I'll get eaten by moutain lions.

I love chocolate, probably eat 2lbs of it a month, no joke.


Ahem....I am in. I need to try...It's tough when you go into a fitting room and every thing looks nasty on your body, bleh.

I had Taco Bell cheapo tacos for dinner tonght, but I swear I'll start healthy tomorrow . I'm cutting out ALL chocolate, drinking only water, and cutting out meat (which I have been wanting to do forever).


Great idea, Zin :biggrin2:!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 20, 2008)

I just want to commend you all for trying this! You are all such wonderful people, I want you to reach your goals! What a great community to try it in! Thanks,for starting this for Mods and Members alike-Whoohoo!

Bless you guys and I pray you get to your goal weights. 

I, myself, need to at least exercise! Played Wii last night and feel so sore today:shock:! Tells you how out of shape I'm in:?. 

Thanks for creating this thread, Zin!:hug:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 20, 2008)

Amy has a way of wording stuff that stirs up such vivid visuals, that I spewed Big Red..


----------



## undergunfire (May 20, 2008)

AHHH hahahaa!

I dog sat for a lady with a Beagle for 3 days last month and she seriously gave me pepper spray and a blow horn for when I walked her dog down the road :craziness.


For reals...big javalinas, mountain lions, and wicked odd coyotes right in my back yard. Ew, tarantulas are coming out now, too.


I guess floor exercises will do just fine :nod. Lift a leg, lift an arm, repeat.....while watching HGTV.


----------



## katt (May 20, 2008)

okay, you asked for it, my story is kinda long. . .

i don't remember ever not beingchunky and sad. in the middle of second grade my world was turned upside down by switching schools (something i didn't handle very well).

all during elementry and part of middle school i became friends with a group of girls that weren't very good support systems themselves. they all emotionally eat, talked nasty things about skinnier girls, and hated themselves. as a result i picked up many nasty traits from them including hating myself and eating to sooth any emotion from happy to sad to angry. they were not a good group of girls, they were constantly talking about each other behind their back, and fighting over every little thing.

in the 7th grade i was the largest girl in my class, i was terribly depressed all the time and fearfull of saying or doing anything that would upset my "friends" and release their streams of teases and curses. i was constantly eating to fill the empty place the pain left.

one day, i decided i had had enough i cut myself off completely from the group of girls that had helped ruin my entire life. for weeks i had to put up with their tormenting me, they would walk behind me in the halls and all of them would fake gag and choke as if i was causing them to do so. they spread terrible rumors around about me and left all manners of nasty, uncalled for notes in my locker or on my desk.

so i went friendless, i continued to eat my pain away. i stopped eating to fill a hunger, and insteadate every meal (including snacks) to fill me to the point of being ill. food as my only friend.

depressed and fat i started high school with a new found light. in the 8th grade i had joined 4-h and had made a few new friends at school. i was still chunky, and still depressed, but i had good, honest friends by my side, and something to focus on outside of school besides when i was going to eat again. i go involved with rabbits and for a while traveling to the shows and such really helped me, but my next problem came with all the fast food i was eating.i was on the road almost every other weekend (during the spring and fall it might have been every weekend as well) and instead of being smart and bringing healthy food to eat, we simply ate fast food. some weekends we would have 4 out of 6 meals fast food. so you can imagine that wasn't helping at all.

once i graduated i worked really hard at losing weight, and managed over the summer to drop around 30 pounds, but i could never seem to drop more then that. and when my friends left for school, and i stayed behind at a dead end job, i soon returned to my old ways of eating everything.

now, due to partly because i was on medication that increased my appetite (i was eating ALL the time) and being depressed i have found myself at my max weight and size.

so there is it all, the entire story of katie's weight gain.. .


----------



## katt (May 20, 2008)

Katt's Good for you Recipe of the day!!!

Bean and Tomato Salad

what you will need


1 can of beans, your choice, i prefer black beans for this dish 
tomatoes, around 4 large, diced 
1 can of corn, or a few cups of frozen corn 
2 cloves of garlic, minced 
fresh parsley, chopped fine 
olive oil, salt, and pepper to taste
drain beans, and rinse. mix everythingin a large bowl, drizzle some olive oil and salt and pepper to taste. for extra heat add some diced hot pepper of your choice

what is great about this one is, you can make it to your liking. . . love corn? add a little more corn to it! really like beans, add extra beans, to much tomato for you? decrease it a little!

this salad is great on it's own, and is super refreshing and lite on hot days, or serve it next to a low fat wrap or with some yummy grilled chicken!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 20, 2008)

Hey Katt I make the same thing but with Italian white beans and use olive oil and lemon juice for dressing - it tastes like Summer.. Going to make yours tonight with the black beans (and perhaps a little cumin and cilantro).. Mmmmm


----------



## lalena2148 (May 20, 2008)

I'm in!

I need to lose 25lbs and fast!

My Story: I'm 25, was diagnosed with endometriosis in '07 via a laparascopy (but they believe I've had it since I was 13). Just this March I was diagnosed with Polycystic Ovary Syndrome. I can have very bad pain and it makes me tired and downright miserable. I stopped taking BCPs in Oct. and I was trying to get 'regulated' to start to try to conceive. After 5 neg.bloodtests and countless neg. HPTs over a 2 month period I figured out I'm not normal anymore.

I hit a pretty significant bout of depression over the 'if I can't have a baby thing.' That and the feeling sorry for myself, or I'm so young why do I have to deal withthis, yadda, yadda, yadda.But I'm ready to bounce out of it! After doing research about endo, PCOS, and other issues I have found weightloss to be the best thing for pain as well as regulation. I'm just sick of seeking a prescription everytime I don't feel good.

Plus, I used to run track and used to exercise 5-6x a week for 2 hours a day. I started my makeover in April (I joined a tanning salon) and have tried to keep up my physical appearance (dress nice all the time, do hair nails and makeup, etc) but now it's time to change this junk in the trunk to precious cargo!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 20, 2008)

I had Endo to - funny thing at 27 as well; they performed surgery and removed as much of the tissue as they could along with 3 fibroids; after surgery I went on Lupron for 6 months (forces you into Menopause) and after - everything was fine.

Has your Dr. suggested this? It really worked me for and its only been in the last year that I've had any endo pain (but barely not like before) and I'm 42 now. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## MsBinky (May 20, 2008)

Mind if I join in? I've hit a dangerous spot and I really really need to stick to my plans this time. 


Oh... I wanted to say... I have a forum set up on a domain I am not using. I am not trying to take away from this thread at all but I figured maybe we can link it here and just use the forum to set things up more properly. I'm just offering in case it can be useful to you guys. I don't have much to offer in general but let me know if you need anything.


----------



## lalena2148 (May 20, 2008)

OH, and my other goal is to fit into the bikini I bought on a whim last summer. It was a 2 piece black string for $3.50 on sale at Target. But right now, I wear a one piece and it's not cute, it looks like sausage in casing!


----------



## myheart (May 20, 2008)

Wow! I am blown away by the issues and situations we have all had to face in our lives!! Some seem so shared that it is easy to just shake my head and say, "Yup, been there..." I know there are many more stories to be told, but maybe we should also start sharing one piece of advice (about weight loss or life experiences)to to help each other remain positive about this undertaking.

If you don't mind, I would like to be the first to say something in the advice direction. Each one of us needs to start loving ourselves for who and what we are. I know it is difficult to do because we have allowed society to dictate what is beautiful andwhat is not. None of us are failures because we have all learned from whateverwent "wrong". We are humans doing human things. We are also meant to love and respect one another. Block out the "bad, hurtful noise" and listen to the goodness that exists in your heart. You are all wonderful, magnificent people in my book and have no problem reminding you (even if I have to PM ALL of you individually!!) You have to be good people... you love rabbits!!!!

myheart:big kiss:


----------



## MsBinky (May 20, 2008)

Zin, let me know if you want to use the forum. I'll set you up


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 20, 2008)

Today I was doing a little good, cereal for breakfast then a subway sub for dinner with lettuce and cheese with ranch. Then my mom made peanut butter cookies. :shock:

I think my main problem is I'm in love with ranch. I eat it on potatoes, anything with cheese like mac and cheese, any bread, and just anything you can think of. Just nothing too gross like cereal, but like other kinds of food I load the ranch on. I think after today I'm gonna try and cut it out.

My second problem is I can never have just one. I want a cookie, then I just wanted one more, then just one more, then just one more. I ate like seven cookies. I need to work on self control.

I think two other reasons are I eat when I'm sad and I eat when I'm bored. I get sad a lot, mostly over school stuff. I feel like everyone hates me and everything I say is wrong and just all kinds of stuff and Imake low grades because I'm retardedthen I feel sad and just grab that ice cream to make me feel better. And then when I'm home alone nothing to do, I start thinking about food then eat. I need to keep my mind busier.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 21, 2008)

I suck..

Seriously..

I did good all day, got up early, worked hard.. fixed pasta for dinner.. with italian dressing and string cheese chunksof mozerella..

I did rationalize that I was ok because it was the spinach/tomato rotini, yanno the green, orange and regular colored pasta. So there was my veggies. I also coated it with the LIGHT Italian dressing, and LIGHT string cheese.

Which kinda was even more shot all to heck by the Snickers Dark Bar my husband bought me as a peace offering.

Today was a better Jarred day..

I did discover I think Lisa, Jarreds mom,makes me ill. When I go to her house I ALWAYS end up throwing up and running to the toilet for various gastrointestinal ailments. I chalked it up as build up of nerves. However, she stopped by unannounced today.. and so the hurling and worse began.

She smokes.. somethin fierce. I recall when Jarred came over, I washed his clothes.

Is it possible ciggy smoke makes me violently ill?


----------



## kirst3buns (May 21, 2008)

> I suck..
> 
> Seriously..
> 
> I did good all day, got up early, worked hard.. fixed pasta for dinner.. with italian dressing and string cheese chunksof mozerella..


Don't beat yourself up over it. If you are being "mostly good" then you will make progress. I like the 90-10 rule: Good 90% of the time and not so good the other 10%. If I totally deprive myself I feel resentful and quit. Think of all the good you did yesterday! 

(Oh geez, I got all cheerleadery there didn't I )


----------



## myheart (May 21, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I did discover I think Lisa, Jarreds mom,makes me ill. When I go to her house I ALWAYS end up throwing up and running to the toilet for various gastrointestinal ailments. I chalked it up as build up of nerves. However, she stopped by unannounced today.. and so the hurling and worse began.
> 
> She smokes.. somethin fierce. I recall when Jarred came over, I washed his clothes.
> 
> Is it possible ciggy smoke makes me violently ill?



I think cigarette smoke can make a nonsmoker not feel well. I don't even care to go out to the bars anymore because of the smoke -- I hate coming home and smelling like I smoke myself. My throat becomes sore and my head usually hurts. The first thing I have to do when I come home is run down to the basement to take my clothes off and run back up to take a shower to get the smell out of my hair. Honestly, I am glad that some bars are becoming smoke-free. 

And, yes, people can make us sick also. I used to know a guy who would always stress me out because of his criticism. I finally had to put myself into the mind-set that we are not married in any way, shape, or form, and I can walk away at anytime because I am better than what he says. He only said the mean stuff to take his anger out about other stuff and to make himself feel better about himself. Those types of people have not learned to love themselves and need to validate their being by knocking others down and running over them. My lesson that I learned....

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

with "Caustic" people I always try to remember - its must be SO horrible to be that miserable all the time; I could not handle walking around and being angry all of the time and/or "critizing" everyone..

Zin I really do believe some people can just turn on your stomach acid (happens to my Mother from time to time w/a neighbor of hers).. and with so many chemicals is cigarrettes I could see you being highly allergic to them..

And Kirst3buns I'm going to subscribe to your 90/10 plan - love that!

So far 2 days into this plan I haven't exercised yet - but have cut out bad things and started doing more - baby steps but I already at least feel a little better about myself and more empowered knowing there are others trying as well.


----------



## bat42072 (May 21, 2008)

I suck too... I ate sonic this morning...Hamburger and fries... I have no will power... I am only eating a salad tonight with Fat free dressing... I need to stay away from my mom and sister.... I did go into the candy Isle at walmart and talked my self out of mint crunch m&ms(my fav)....


----------



## juliew19673 (May 22, 2008)

OK........... No one sucks!

I thinkTHAT has to be the first rule of "today is the day.. anybody wanna join" CLUB..

Rule 1: You cannot, at ANY time say "I suck".. YOUdo not suck - as your working out the kinks of your life that have probably been ingrained in your brain for sometime - can take awhile (not 2 days).

Rule 2: You cannot say ANY one else "sucks" as your not in their shoes and do not know what they have "been/are" dealing with.

Rule 3: Your going to be your own worst critique - so you CANNOT critique your own evolvement - NOT ALLOWED.

We can be ourown BESTChampions - there can beNO negative feedback; suggest your having a problem - not that you have failed. -If you find aproblemreach out to others to find a solution or support.. 

We are GREAT people, I think we just are easily distracted by OTHER problems (some our own and others we try to help).. 

Keep up the passion from wanting to do this (my mantra more than "YELLING" it at the rest of you).

Best to all in this personal challenge!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 22, 2008)

Alright, I'm in! I have consistently weighed around 180 since the end of January, so at least I know I'm not actively gaining weight. I've been wanting to eat healthier for a while, so I'm in the right frame of mind to really buckle down. My cousin is getting married at the end of September and I'd like to weigh about 145 or 150 then. Does 30-35 pounds seem like a reasonable amount of weight to lose between now and then? I have 4 months and a week until then. I don't have access to my university's gym until the beginning of September, so until then I'll probably just be losing weight through eating right. 

I'd like to share my "story" and started typing it a few times, but I need to think about it more. I'm glad that Zin started this thread and that we have so many members working together! Will we be doing the first weigh in on Friday? 

Anyone have more recipes? The salad Katt shared is awesome, I love to add avocado, cumin, and lime juice and leave out the olive oil. SO GOOD! Tonight for dinner I made tacos and ate one. 8 inch flour tortilla with ground extra lean turkey with taco seasoning, chili beans, about 2 tablespoons of light mexican cheese blend, and some slices of avocado. Had a salad with light sour cream salsa dressing on the side (just mix together fat free sour cream and your favorite salsa. You can puree the salsa first if you want it smooth or add lime juice- delicious!).


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 22, 2008)

Today I did good, I discovered a tasty new snack.. fresh green beans .. straight from the garden.

How did everybody else do?

Tommorrow is first weigh in!

Z


----------



## kirst3buns (May 22, 2008)

arty0002:How are we doing so far? OK? 

I'm feeling really motivated right now.I just picked up an issue of Shape magazine. They even had some really good recipes near the back that I want to try out. Although I will never look like their models, I found it a pretty good read.


----------



## Roxie (May 22, 2008)

I am not sure if I can do this guys.4 times a week someone brings my family dinner because of my moms illness. It is not necessarily the healthiest either. This week for dinner I have had Chicken Pasties, Salmon, Mac and Cheese, and Pizza. I am also really stressed out in school right now because of my mom. I need to really work on my grades. I will update you guys later. 

Hannah



For more info on my mom visit http://hbfriends.com/


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 23, 2008)

Hannah-

I looked at your link. I assume thats you in the family pic. I think you are a gorgeous child..

You don't have to weigh in.. if you just want to come here for support and to chat.. were here.



Take care love,

Z


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 23, 2008)

*Montana-*

*I looked you up, your 15, same age as my Blakey. I could say all kinds of stuff, yanno the usual stuff I say to my son, but the fact is, Kids are cruel, Highschool is temporary, and people that usually make fun of other people have issues within themselves, so they are cruel to other people to take the focus off themselves.*

*Jarred said something shortly before he died.. he said.. " I am not what other people want me to be, I am what I want to be..and I am the BEST"*

*You will find your niche Montana..*





*XxMontanaxX wrote: *

I think two other reasons are I eat when I'm sad and I eat when I'm bored. I get sad a lot, mostly over school stuff. I feel like everyone hates me and everything I say is wrong and just all kinds of stuff and Imake low grades because I'm retardedthen I feel sad and just grab that ice cream to make me feel better. And then when I'm home alone nothing to do, I start thinking about food then eat. I need to keep my mind busier.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 23, 2008)

Wow its early on I know, but I really think everyone that has "chimed" in on this thread has made/showed such progress! Good job all! 

I'm thinking it might help to "shore up the strategy" of the club, but then again maybe having it "fast and loose" is more refreshing or maybe w/some of us we wish it to be "regulated/moderated"so that a dailygauntlet is thrown out (my sp. is not that great so help GoingbacktoCali)? If everyone could chime in perhaps some of us could figure out a system that works (theres Jenny Craig, Weighwatchers and perhaps "BunsRus"? - lol, hope you get the idea)..

I've done alot since this thread has been suggested by Zin - so thanks Zin for motivating me! 

It really made me think "I can dothis"- with *THIS *group of people".. something I've neverfelt in a long time.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 23, 2008)

Hannah, I'm sorry to hear things are so hard for you right now  Try not to worry about food and eating too much. If you try to eat well the rest of the day, what you have for dinner shouldn't be too important, especially if you have okay portion sizes. I hope things start looking up for you soon.

As for me, I did pretty well today! I'm starting to get a cold, so I add a glass of OJ for breakfast (I don't usually drink juice because of all the extra calories, but wanted the vitamin C). Had a tuna sandwich made from tuna packed in water with 1 tablespoon of light mayo on 12 grain bread for lunch. At work, I had a lemonade Gatorade during my break (I forgot my water bottle at home and Paul wanted to buy some Gatorade anyway so I just got an 8 pack), then a whole wheat roll and a pickle a few hours later. For dinner, had an enchilada (basically, turkey taco meat and chili beans on the inside and green enchilada sauce on top so not too bad) and small salad with light dressing. A while after dinner, the BF and I had a bit of sparkling apple cider. So, not the best (need more veggies, more dairy and less juices), but not terrible either.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 23, 2008)

Hannah your near me, so if you wish too you can reach out to me for support..Always willto drive down to the O.C. especially forbunowners!

or feelfree tocome up to Los Angeles for a change and you can come to my gym..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 23, 2008)

I will go first. I don't know how much I have lost in one week, but the Friday before Jarred drowned I weighed myself. So since May 2nd, I have lost 11lbs. But I am not gonna count this weigh in, because to be honest, I didn't really have a starting point, meaning I didn't weigh myself when I started this thread, so my weigh in counts starting next week.

I was looking at my face a few minutes ago, I am getting a bit of definition, not as puffy..

So- who's next?

Z


----------



## katt (May 23, 2008)

okay! my turn!

since the start of this thread, i have lost 3.2 pounds, a little more weight then i wanted to loose, but i will take it!

i haven't really been working out, but i have been 'active' and i have also been eating as healthy as possible.

i have been doing oatmeal for breakfast, veggies and fruit for snacks, and healthy, low carb meals for lunch and dinner.

next week i am planning on being more active, getting some free weights so i can work at home on my flabby arms and keeping up with the eating healthy

my goal is to be down another 2 pounds next week


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2008)

Well Rob and I debating getting Wii fit or another bike. Possibly both. :biggrin2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 23, 2008)

This is kinda my blog for the day, and my explanation..lol

The day started out good... my husband and I have pretty much been ignoring each other since before Jarred died.. and in the midst of my grief, I pretty much did my thing and wanted him as far away from me as possible..

This morning he rolled over, hit the snooze, and wrapped himself around me. Usually I push him away.. but miracle of miracles, I wrapped myself back around him. I forgot how cuddly he was!

Other than my mother annoying the CRAP out of me over my laptop, the day was good. I spoke to the Ag Teacher from a couple of towns over, I have used him a couple of times to get pigs shipped in from Oklahoma, he called to see if I wanted anything and to check on my son..

Somehow the subject of Mr. Harrington, the man, not my rabbit, came up. Josh hates Mr. Harrington, and I was relaying a funny story to him about the FFA Banquet 2 weeks ago. What I was trying to say was I got treated to Mr. Harrington switching shirts in front of me before the banquet because he was cooking before hand, and switched to his dress shirt when he was done frying fish. Thats what I should have said.. what actually came out was *I got treated to Mr. Harrington Topless at the FFA Banquet*

Silence...

Dead silence...

For like a full minute... then Josh says.. *What the HE** kinda FFA ya'll runnin up in there?*

Needless to say, I had some 'splainin to do.

I been laughing about that all day.

A dear friend called me and gave me some FANTASTIC news.. apparently she had been trying to get in touch with me, but being the globetrotting mogul that I am.. she didn't catch me runnin in between barns. I loved the news, made my day.. but I will keep that to myself.

As we were leaving to go grocery shopping tonight, I saw my ex at the gas station at the corner... he literally lives 2 miles from me (ATorres-if yer readin.. yeah I am talkin about Gooby..BB's lapdog... ch ch ch chia HAIR) ANYWAY.. he was hangin on the back of his truck trying to put gas in his 4 wheeler which is loaded in the back of his Silverado. He is wearing the most STUNNING outfit I have ever seen.

Are you ready for this?

Camo shorts that are entirely 2 small and crawling up his butt.. a wifebeater tank top which has a HUGE hole in the gut area... and cowboy boots..

Sessy... oh my gawd it was SESSY!!

My husband looked over, saw him.. preened just like Paris Hilton and said *That's hot..shall I drop you off?*

I laughed all the way to the store.

So I was feeling good.. it was a good day.. and I did lose 11lbs..

So..............



Venti Caramel Frappi ...



I fell off the wagon... and it backed up, ran over me.. and dragged me a few miles across the interstate..LOL


----------



## katt (May 23, 2008)

it's okay zin.

i am already planning on a day of breaking the rules. . .

. . .due to a minor broken heart caused by a scum of a guy that really isn't scummy at all, but i want to call scummy as it makes me feel a little better. . .

. . .i am planning a girls night. . .

chick flicks, wine, chocolate, chocolate, did i mention the chocolate???, comfort food (mac and cheese), the whole 9 yards. . .

what better way to heal a broken heart then with wine and carbs???? oh, and the chocolate, can forget that.

the perfect pick-me-up, i might even go all out crazy and run down to my fav. bakery and pick up some chocolateelcairs. . . really go all out

i just might


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 24, 2008)

Nicely done, Katt and Zin! :biggrin2: I weighed myself this morning... 179. I guess I'll use 179 as my starting point!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 24, 2008)

My favorite T-Shirt I ever saw had a stick figure w/a smiley faceon it and the caption read:

"Boys are stupid - throw rocks at them!" 

Loved that.. 

Throw the rocks and don't eat the chocolate - or they win.. But then again you can always do more the next day to make up for the eclair, candy, grilled cheese you ate that day (my personal favorite)..


----------



## lalena2148 (May 24, 2008)

Well, I weighed myself in today and it looks like I was being more generous with myself than I really am.

As of today, I'm 165lbs (and at 5'2" that's not too good). That is 10lbs more than my last doc visit in Feb. Yikes! So, my new goal is to lose 40lbs. Man that's a lot more daunting than 20! 

And today, I went on a long walk but it wasn't strenous. Sleep was crappy because I'm not feeling well again. And the diet was down the toliet because we went to see "Indiana Jones." I can't go to the movies and not buy popcorn...I just cant!

But I just want to hit myself. When I first met my husband-to-be in '01, I was 108lbs. I ran all the time and I was wearing a size 2/3. Granted, I was 18 and I know that wouldn't last. But with my health issues I just kept yo-yoing with the weight. Now that it's a major problem with fertility and I am now more susceptible to diabetes, I just look in the mirror and say "how did this happen?" It's severely depressing.


----------



## trailsend (May 24, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> I'm in!
> 
> I need to lose 25lbs and fast!
> 
> My Story: I'm 25, was diagnosed with endometriosis in '07 via a laparascopy (but they believe I've had it since I was 13). Just this March I was diagnosed with Polycystic Ovary Syndrome. I can have very bad pain and it makes me tired and downright miserable. I stopped taking BCPs in Oct. and I was trying to get 'regulated' to start to try to conceive. After 5 neg.bloodtests and countless neg. HPTs over a 2 month period I figured out I'm not normal anymore.



Just wanted to say I hear you. I just had my second surgery in two years two weeks ago... this time it was 90% worse than 2 years ago and it's damage my bladder and caused all kinds of trouble. I'm sorry you have to deal with it- and Zin, and Julie too. It's not a nice thing to deal with, and it's incredibly painful. I told my doctor I thought I was going to die, and she thought I was exaggerating until she did the second surgery and saw what was happening, then she understood right away. I'm not interested in having children so if it doesn't work this time, I'll have a hysterectomy next time. But I know what it's like - and you have my support! 

Good luck to everyone! Great idea Zin


----------



## MsBinky (May 24, 2008)

Well I haven't got a scale to weigh myself yet. I'll need to check with finances. I admit, I did well one day, then did awful for like 3 days. That's not good at all. I am highly stressed and emotional. I really really need to focus. I am now going through the guilt phase. Heh! Dang. I have to make this work. I am glad you girls are doing well. Zin, be careful not to lose too quickly though as it's not good for you :rose:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 25, 2008)

I didn't really have a starting point, so I'll use yesterday as my starting point, 132.2lb.


----------



## undergunfire (May 25, 2008)

I fail. I ate a snickers bar earlier and a hefty casadilla. Ugh, and I had 2 eggs with a peice of whole wheat toast (yuck!) for breakfast this morning. I was doing great on Friday . "Starting over" tomorrow. I bought all healthy foods this week for groceries but we had left over "fattening foods" in the house and candy bars. My friend Emily is helping me lose the weight and trying to get me to join her gym...which I am too embarrassed to :?.

Emily said that her trainer said that foods 6 grams or sugar or less are good. She also said to watch the ingrenients of foods.

It's sad when I can know rat nutrition better than my own :grumpy:.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 25, 2008)

Ha, Amy, I know what you mean! With my pets, I'm very adamant about only feeding them healthy, minimally processed, organic if possible foods. No packaged treats or anything. But with me, hey look, REESE'S AND TORTILLA CHIPS!


----------



## TinysMom (May 25, 2008)

For some reason I couldn't post well yesterday so I didn't get to post this.

I lost three pounds since this started. I've been seesawing back and forth and yesterday morning I stepped on the scales determined to use that weight (whatever it was) - and I was down a full 3 pounds.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2008)

I passed up cheesecake! I want to cry.


----------



## myheart (May 25, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I passed up cheesecake! I want to cry.



Don't worry, I think I ate the calories for you in the form of s'mores (and I want to cry). Whew, its nice to know that you have friends who will take that kind of punishment for you. 

myheart


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 26, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> *Montana-*
> 
> *I looked you up, your 15, same age as my Blakey. I could say all kinds of stuff, yanno the usual stuff I say to my son, but the fact is, Kids are cruel, Highschool is temporary, and people that usually make fun of other people have issues within themselves, so they are cruel to other people to take the focus off themselves.*
> 
> ...



Awww Jarred...


Thanks Zin, and thanks for sharing that,you made me feel better. :hug:


----------



## kirst3buns (May 26, 2008)

> I passed up cheesecake! I want to cry.


Well I didn't pass up Cold Stone Creamery Peanut Butter Cup Perfection made with Dark Chocolate Ice Cream and now I want to cry cuz I was doing so good. Can't win. At least I didn't get the LOVE IT! size and opted only for the like it size but I practically licked the bowl.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> It's sad when I can know rat nutrition better than my own :grumpy:.



:roflmao:



It is SO true!!! For anything else, cat, rabbit, bird - I know exactly what is healthy for them and will really stick with it! That was funny Undergunfire!!


----------



## kirst3buns (May 28, 2008)

I think just having this topic started has kept this on the top of my mind so overall I'm doing better. Thanks Zin. 

I've lost 2 pounds since we started but I'm thinking the Ice Cream hasn't caught up to me yet for some reason and tomorrow might not look as pretty:?


----------



## katt (May 28, 2008)

ugh. moving has been so stressfull that i haven't been watching what i am eating.

the good news is that we should be done moving everything today, leaving just some cleaning to do.

the bad news is that 2 days ago i didn't pass up cheese cake, instead i ate a huge peice that night, and have been snacking on it since (as it is the ONLY food we have in the apartment right now) other then that, i have been eating out. . . again because we have no food in the apartment. blah, i feel like a total piggly-wiggly


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 28, 2008)

I been doing really well... cuttin out the soft drinks and the eating after 8, lots of fish, egg whites and protein shakes,

Leek (or is it spelled leak) soup is something we had in France, and alot of french women use it as a diruetic, made some of that.. yeah it works..

I also been tanning and working out, about an hour in the morning,lifting weights and alot of cardio and strength training,and and walking 2 miles in the evening..

So in short, I am tired,, but I now have cheekbones, and I am nice and tan..lol

Been working on getting the pool ready for the summer as well..

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 30, 2008)

BUMP-

Weigh in day everybody!!

I will report back this evenin..


----------



## lalena2148 (May 30, 2008)

160lbs. That's a 5lb weight loss!! Yay!


----------



## katt (May 31, 2008)

ah! i missed weigh in day!

anyway, i haven't lost or gained any more weight. i think a lot of that has to do with moving. i have been eating out constantly and not watching what i eat as there has been no food in the apartment to eat (it is all packed up) i am thinking i will get back on the ball this upcomming week


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 31, 2008)

I am at 3 more lbs..


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> BUMP-
> 
> Weigh in day everybody!!
> 
> I will report back this evenin..


I have not weighed myself - but would take a wild guess at 137; but since Zin started this I have been more active in the evening (when its so easy to get home, turn on the DVR and watch Judge Judy, while having an evening cocktail), but now I get home and make sure that I've done my "chores" first (dishes, feed the animals and/or BF) pickup - sit w/the bun for about an hour (ok this is still where I squeeze in the evening cocktail - but only 1) and by that time is 9:30 PM and its to PJ's and a quick rundown of RO (which half the time I start at 9:30 PM the quick part turns into 11:30 PM befor you know it) then off to bed.. So I may not be loosing the weight yet, but am getting much more done. Yay Me!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 3, 2008)

Bump---

Weigh in people... gift card awaits the winner!!


----------



## myLoki (Jun 3, 2008)

boo! I've only lost a pound! :grumpy: 

t.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 3, 2008)

I forgot to post friday, but I was at the same weight. :grumpy:


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2008)

it is friday!

and that means, people weigh in!

this past week i lost a whoppin 4.8 pounds!!! i was totally shocked when i got on the scale this morning. . .

that makes a total of 8 pounds lost!

i might just make my first goal! i am totally excited!

how did everyone else do?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 6, 2008)

I still have not made it to the doctor. I can say I bought a skirt online two sizes small making it my goal to fit in. Hmm I put it on and it is loose! I can get into it with out unzipping it.


----------



## myheart (Jun 8, 2008)

I know I haven't checked in as of yet and I won't even offer any excuses... Anyhow, I have only lost one pound because I am trying to curb the eating after seven p.m. I won't even do any sort of a happy dance yet because I still have not started any sort of an exercise program. Most of my problem is in the toning department. So I am not really too concerned about pounds as much as I am about inches. The only way to get through inches is by exercising. I'll still take the pound off as a good sign that I am on the right track. 

myheart


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont wanna weigh in.. people made me birfday cakes and cupcakes all week..

So... I suck..LOL

But it was sooooooooooo tasty.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 8, 2008)

Well - since we've started I'm down 5.8 pounds. I'm happy about that.

:biggrin2:


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 9, 2008)

I admit I haven't checked in and have been avoid this thread because I've GAINED weight in the last week. I'm blaming too much work stress. I really need to get a grip and stop eating junk at work.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am passing this on to you because it definitely works and we could all use a little more calmness in our lives. By following simple advice heard on the Dr. Phil show, you too can find inner peace. Dr Phil proclaimed, 'The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started and have never finished.' 

So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off 

a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Zinfandel, a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream, a bottle of Kalhua, a package of Oreo's, the remainder of my old Prozac prescription, the rest of the cheesecake, some Doritos, and a box of chocolates. 

You have no idea how freaking good I feel right now!' 



Please pass this on to those ! whom yo u think might be in need of inner peace.


----------



## bat42072 (Jun 9, 2008)

i have lost 5 lbs... I have taken to swimmingtwo times a day... I still have a hard time with the sweets...


----------



## trailsend (Jun 11, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> I am passing this on to you because it definitely works and we could all use a little more calmness in our lives. By following simple advice heard on the Dr. Phil show, you too can find inner peace. Dr Phil proclaimed, 'The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started and have never finished.'
> 
> So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS!! :biggrin2:lol


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 12, 2008)

I have lost a total of 8 pounds since this started....I am dying to weigh myself tomorrow.

Now that I'm working outside the home so much - and on my feet a lot - I bet I'll be losing even more weight.


----------



## katt (Jun 13, 2008)

weigh in day people!

i have lost another 1.2 pounds. . . for a total weight loss during this thing of

. . . . 10 pounds!!!!!

so i only have another 10 pounds to lose before reaching my first goal!!!!

i am so excited!!!!! i look and feel great!

okay, i gotta get to work now!


----------



## lalena2148 (Jun 18, 2008)

Back up to 163, so I gained 3 back. But I did go on vacation all last week, so I guess that's not too bad. I'm sorry, but I can't diet on vacation. I did try to watch what I ate, but there were also cakes, candies, and campfire smores around. Who could resist? I think the alcohol I drank did me in as well. 

Started up my diet again yesterday.

I'm also just got of some pretty crappy meds right now for my PCOS.

Hopefully I'll have better news this friday.... For now, sleep!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 18, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> I am passing this on to you because it definitely works and we could all use a little more calmness in our lives. By following simple advice heard on the Dr. Phil show, you too can find inner peace. Dr Phil proclaimed, 'The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started and have never finished.'
> 
> So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off
> 
> ...





:roflmao:


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*:laugh:*

*Pipp wrote: *


> *juliew19673 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am passing this on to you because it definitely works and we could all use a little more calmness in our lives. By following simple advice heard on the Dr. Phil show, you too can find inner peace. Dr Phil proclaimed, 'The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started and have never finished.'
> ...




:nonoOn another note, I've not lost a thing and I haven't really been working on it so I really have to get back on the bandwagon here. I've been making excuses about things being too stressful to diet and exercise properly but I know if I start exercising, everything will fall into place. Now, I just have to do it. Maybe this month's Shape magazine is out and I'll pick it up. I always find it inspiring.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jun 20, 2008)

Is today the weigh-in day?


----------



## katt (Jun 20, 2008)

i lost another 2.2 pounds! for a total of 12.2!!!!!


----------



## lalena2148 (Jun 21, 2008)

I gained a lb. from 163 last Saturday to 164 today. :sigh: It is harder to lose weight w/ PCOS I guess. I guess I'm going to have to work 2x as hard as I used to.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 21, 2008)

*KIRST3BUNS
*:nonoOn another note, I've not lost a thing and I haven't really been working on it so I really have to get back on the bandwagon here. I've been making excuses about things being too stressful to diet and exercise properly but I know if I start exercising, everything will fall into place. Now, I just have to do it. Maybe this month's Shape magazine is out and I'll pick it up. I always find it inspiring.






But your THINKING about it and I feel this is the GREAT thing about this thread! Your going to pickup Shape magazine and perhaps you will do something to better yourself.. Not everyone is going to sign up for the gym memborship, but perhaps we will think differently about some of our choices for food and/or take that walk... 

Good for you!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 21, 2008)

A little late i know, but I'd like to join this thread.

Firstly this:

"So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Zinfandel, a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream, a bottle of Kalhua, a package of Oreo's, the remainder of my old Prozac prescription, the rest of the cheesecake, some Doritos, and a box of chocolates. 

You have no idea how freaking good I feel right now!' 

Please pass this on to those ! whom yo u think might be in need of inner peace. "

made me laugh.

It reminded me of theclassic dieter's logic I used to employ: Eat/drink all the tempting stuff in the house, so then it will be gone and you won't (in theory) blow your diet the next day.

Oh ****, have got to go now for an emergency dentist's appointment. Will have to finish my thread intro post tomorrow probably.

Have a good Saturday however you will be spending it 


Jo xx


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, i've been avoiding this thread like the plague, but now i think its time i stood up, raised by hand and said 'I am Fran, and i have a Nice'n'Spicy Nik Nak crisp problem'.

I've always been overweight, so for me i don't know what it is like to feel thin, or at least slim, which i think makes it harder. Also, its difficult to change a lifetime of the same thing. 

My current weight is 14 stone 6 pounds (thats 202 pounds, how awful!) Of course my target weight would be something silly like 9 stone, (a stone is 14 pounds) but i don't want to set my standards to high!  So maybe i will say, i want to lose 7 pounds a month, thats half a stone. Does that sound too aggressive? I know the heavier you are the more you will lose in one 'go'.

I'm going to try and join the gym when cash flow permits, but i'm also going to try cycling around a bit more and maybe digging out the old Davina McCall workout DVDs. We have a stepper thing too so i will try to have a go on that at least every other day, and see how many steps i can do.

From now onwards i am officially cutting out bread, which is my biggest weigt-gainer food. I lose weight best on lots of meat oddly, rather than lots of pasta and rice dishes. I'm going to try to stick to things like salmon and new potatoes with salad, or beef steak or chicken. 

It feels so nice to be able to just write down all my 'plans' but in a way that someone will actually read.

I'm very scared, i started so many diets that have never gone anywhere. I must believe in myself!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm down a couple pounds.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 22, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Well, i've been avoiding this thread like the plague, but now i think its time i stood up, raised by hand and said 'I am Fran, and i have a Nice'n'Spicy Nik Nak crisp problem'.
> 
> I've always been overweight, so for me i don't know what it is like to feel thin, or at least slim, which i think makes it harder. Also, its difficult to change a lifetime of the same thing.
> 
> ...


THIS is the great thing about this THREAD.. You are able to look at where "YOU" can make a difference.. Love this thread - its made me get up and DO something when I was not entertaining the thought -AS welll as made me, think of doing SOMETHING for myself that I would not have entertained previously.. So I felt slightly "self-indulgent" in the begining" but am now thinking "why did I not consider myself first" and having alll sorts of freedom in my minds eye (working it out to my actuall life, but still feeling more empowered (sp?) for it.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 22, 2008)

Another great benefit of this thread is that i might not actuallu forget i am on a diet, which happens alot. Like now, i compltley forgot that 'today is the day' for me.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 22, 2008)

Steady weightloss means weight is more likely to stay off and also that you feel less deprived of food. "Everything in moderation" might be better for mental and physical health than those "Lose five pounds in 5 days because you are starving" diets.

This weight history is rather long. Feel free to skip to the 'CURRENTLY.....' section near the bottom.

I'm very tall (6ft 2")and was quite slim until the end of my first year at university. I gained a weight on a typical student diet. That summer I I acknowledged the depression I'd had since I was 16 (directly related to my Mum dying then). Prozac made me feel too unwell to eat much while my body got used to it, so I lost the stone (14 pounds) I'd gained.

However acknowledging the depression and seeking help for it did not make it magically go away. For the next year, my weight gradually crept back up by 12lbsthen stayed stable. It was in the next year (my second attempt at year 2 of my degree course that it really climbed. Put together trying to releive depression with lots of nice food and a student diet involving lots of takeaway meals, convenience meals and cheese toasties and its a recepie for weight gain. How did I afford it? Well unlike many students, I rarely drank 

In August 2002 I hit my highest weight and finally got the motivation to do something about it. I lost about 11 pounds through genuinely trying to eat healthily. In the September I became severely depressed which limited my appetite. I tried to stick with eating healthily and weight fell off me quite quickly. By May 2003 I was 10 stone 4lbs. I stayed that weight for months untilOct 03 except for a short dip down to 10 stone/140lbs right before I went back to university in Septto complete my final year. I suppose Igained back what Americans call the 'Freshman 15' except I was a lot closer to graduation.

CURRENTLY....
About 11 stone 4 (158lbs) at 6ft 2". Not overweight but I want to be thinnerand fitter soneed to makebetter food choices and get more exercise.

Not eating much today only because I have a sore toothless hole in my gum.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 22, 2008)

I really should have planned out my food better!

To be honest, my diet is already crap, so when i say what i've eaten, it may seem really awful, but its better than what i have been eating!

Breakfast - none i couldn't find any!
Lunch - prawn salad and watermelon
Dinner - Cottage Pie

I need more healthy snacks around the house. Tomorrow is school so i am dreading what i will eat then. I'm going to try to go to Sainsburys every lunch and buy a mixed salad. They have a salad bar so i can get some nice pasta along with a small pot of fruit for puds!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## katt (Jun 27, 2008)

:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump

how has everyone been doing? it is friday, and that means weigh in day!!!

i have been sooo bad this week, eating basically whatever i want, and well, have managed to gained back a pound!!!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 27, 2008)

My first weigh in, 5 pounds lost! I was hoping to do 7 a month!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 28, 2008)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> CURRENTLY....
> About 11 stone 4 (158lbs) at 6ft 2". Not overweight but I want to be thinnerand fitter soneed to makebetter food choices and get more exercise.
> 
> Not eating much today only because I have a sore toothless hole in my gum.



At 158 and 6.2 sounds awfully skinny.. Becareful and try to make sure your not trying to lose "depression" by controlling your weight.. Ihad a bit of go with anorexicia when I was in myteens/20's and showed up again in my 30'sand know how easy it is to "control your mood" by controlling your weight. I may be completely wrong but am just concerned.. 

I don't think I've lost a pound since this thread but have felt much better w/myself in doing more in my life (getting out and trying to push myself).. So YaY thread!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 1, 2008)

I want this.... My weight loss Coach


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 1, 2008)

Julie,
Rest assured I am not extremely skinny. I've weighed less than I do now and yes, wanted to get lower, but my eatingnow is normal plus extra chocolate. It's the "extra chocolate" I would like to trim down the quanitity of in particular.

********************

Down about two pounds so far. I do well for a few days then slip back into old habits. Consistency is the key to exercise and healthy eating I gather, just need to out it into practise!

On the plus side, I've been getting some exercise trying to mow and shear my family's wildy overgrown, quite large back garden into shape. An hour of that is as effective as a gym workout I can tell you 

Stick with your goals all, you'll acheive them.

Jo xx


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

TARGET WEIGH IN DAY COMIN UP ON JULY 15TH!!

$25 RO DONATION IN YOUR NAME AND A $25 WAL-MART GIFT CARD TO THE WINNER!!!

HONOR SYSTEM PEOPLE!!


----------



## katt (Jul 4, 2008)

well, i am not even going to weigh in for this friday, auntie flo would be visiting, and my weight is always up this time of the month


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 4, 2008)

I gained 1....

But I did lose 5 in the first week so i guess its kinda making up for that.

And we all know i'm just saying this to make myself feel better... 

Although, i have a new 'passion' to want to lose weight. There is this little Boutique clothes shop in town called Taboo. They have such gorgeous clothes. For the next month EVERYTHING is down to Â£10 or under! I just bought a fantastic little chiffon frilly dress, it would have been like Â£45 in Topshop or Â£35 on ASOS and it was only Â£9.99! Its a bit tight, so i need to lose some chubb so i can go and buy all their lovely clothes!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 4, 2008)

same as last week...


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 4, 2008)

I just made this at a friends house and thought i'd share it on here. It was so tasty, and i think its pretty healthy. Salmon Fishcakes with Red Onion and Lemon Salad. The amount of some of the ingredients will depend on how many you are cooking for.

Ingredients:

Salmon Fillets
Potatoes
1 Egg
1 Lemon
Round Lettuce
1 Red Onion
2 Tomatoes
Pepper, Salt
Half a cucumber
Olive Oil


1. Peel and chop potatoes. Cook on hob until soft enough to mash
2. In the last 5 minutes of cooking the potatoes (which take around 20 minutes depending on how small the pieces are) steam salmon fillets in a metal colander over a pan of boiling water.
3. Once done, mash the potatoes (you can add a little butter if you are feeling naughty), and remove the skin from the salmon.
4. Flake the salmon, mix with the potato, along with some very finely chopped red onion (only a small amount needed), 1 egg, lemon zest and pepper to taste.
5. Preheat oven to 180-200. 
6. Roll the mixture into small balls, drizzle a little olive oil on each side, and also spread some on a baking tray. Place each fishcake on the baking tray.
7. Sprinkle with pepper.
8. Cook in oven for 30 minutes until the outside starts to brown.

While you are cooking the fishcakes you can prepare the salad, which is the two tomatoes, the leftover red onion, round lettuce and sliced cucumber. You can use a quarter of the lemon over the salad (or more, depending on how big the salad is). Serve it with the fishcakes when done. You can add some dijon mustard or sour cream to dip the fishcakes in or you can squeeze the remainder of the lemon over the fishcakes.

I have to say this meal was so lovely, i don't usually like salad, but the lemon over it made it just so tasty. It doesn't look much on the plate but it seriously fills you up.

Plus i should add that this entire meal, which made 8 fishcakes, cost less than Â£5 in the supermarket. I got the recipe of the Sainsburys website. The salmon was the most expensive at Â£2.50 but everything else was so cheap.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is today a weigh in day?


----------



## myheart (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Zin, has the target weigh-in date been moved or did you forget about the people that actually tried to get weight off before July 15th. I wish I could say I have lost enough to participate and cross my fingers to win. I just don't have it in me to remain consistent this time around. In need of more inspiration: I know what I want, but just don't see it as an obtainable goal. Not sure what to do anymore....

myheart


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't forget.. I just got somewhat occupied with my other issue...

Everybody weigh in!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've actually lost 2.5 lbs since we started - which I'm actually surprised at. I'm not the "winner" here but am VERY happy Zin that you started this thread that got me off my 43 year old butt and got moving again.. Perhaps I can actually regain the "mini-skirt" figure that alluded me the last year..


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm down 9.8 pounds. Not bad - not what I'd hoped for though.

I think though with working - instead of losing weight like I'd hoped...I'm building muscle....

or something like that.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 17, 2008)

I just went to weigh myself for tomorrow and my scales have broken! I shall weigh myself at the gym tomorrow!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm down 3lbs. Not good, but not bad either. A loss is a loss, right?


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2008)

well, i am more then happy to say that i am 13 pounds lighter then before!!!!!

didn't lose the full 20 pounds i wanted, but i will drop it, i think by the end offall i can lose 27 pounds which would put me at my target!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 17, 2008)

I've only lost 2 pounds since my starting point...

I need to get more serious. Me and my grandpa have been walking 2 miles everyday for the past two weeks. I hope this helps because we are gonna keep doing it.


----------

